# Arizona ABT Holder



## craiger (Apr 1, 2010)

Stopped by a friends welding shop and saw his grandson working on something. He didn't think I would know what it was. I thought it was cool so $20 later I got my own.


----------



## the iceman (Apr 1, 2010)

I got mine from Iron Desert...









A bit more expensive though. Nice score.


----------



## chefrob (Apr 2, 2010)

those are very cool!


----------



## 5lakes (Apr 2, 2010)

Looks great. What size are the holes. I can get scrap steel and have more hole saws than I really need.


----------



## craiger (Apr 2, 2010)

Mine is a bit rougher than The Iceman's.  W/out asking on mine, I'm guesssing he used a quarter as a template.  Iceman - Go Devils!


----------



## smokebuzz (Apr 2, 2010)

I did mine with a 1/2(7/8) KO, also have 1 with a 3/4(1 1/8)KO for the bigguns.


----------



## the iceman (Apr 2, 2010)

Mine is made of stainless & the holes  measure just over 1 inch, about 1 1/16.


----------



## 5lakes (Apr 2, 2010)

Thanx everyone for the help. I'm gonna make one of these.


----------



## craiger (Apr 3, 2010)

In the shape of Minnesota?


----------



## desertlites (Apr 3, 2010)

I made mine from old pie-tins. holes measure 3/4 to 1 1/4.


----------



## mballi3011 (Apr 3, 2010)

Now those racks look really cool and all but I like mine Abt's cut in the boat shape for more filling and more of them too.


----------

